
Need help finding a decent book about electronics - craftoman
I&#x27;ve started working with electronics, bought a basic equipment and start experiencing slightly, 1-2 hours per day. My only problem is that I can&#x27;t find a decent book that will help me understand modern day appliances and how they work. For example let&#x27;s say I have an alarm system or a battery charger, I want to know how they work and what components they rely on.
======
rolph
im going to assume you have just started on theory, so i might seem basic but
you should crawl some books on electrical theory and some simple gadjet books,
like Forrest Mims.

[https://www.forrestmims.com/](https://www.forrestmims.com/)

online resources for "free" exist..

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20557533](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20557533)

and you should know how to identify components by reading thier numbers and
looking up the WhitePaper, the instruction manual for the component. here is a
handy place

[https://www.alldatasheet.com/](https://www.alldatasheet.com/)

you should have a firm grasp on Ohms law
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohm%27s_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohm%27s_law)

and Kirchoffs circuit laws
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirchhoff%27s_circuit_laws](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirchhoff%27s_circuit_laws)

It is essential to be able to use these laws along with knowledge/whitepapers
of components, so you can predict or explain what is happening at any point in
a simple circuit, or a big network of simple ciruits. And thats another thing,
no matter how ^intricate^ a PC board looks, its made up of simpler circuits
interacting with each other, for example identify the power supply and
conditioning section, from the rest of the device circuitry lookup the parts
for thier properties, make measurements, compare the measurements to what is
expected from white papers and calculations.

~~~
craftoman
Ok thanks for the resources, I know some basic theory about voltage, current,
ohm's law and how most of the basic components work and what their purpose,
like capacitors or mosfets etc. I want to know more practical things and how
house devices work without scrapping every single one of them.

~~~
rolph
try to obtain abandoned electronics to "dissect" reverse engineering household
electronics and appliances is a good start, just mind the dangers in things
like microwave ovens TV sets, smoke detectors, and CD lasers. alot of what you
see is going to look a lot like, some sort of digital electronics, with some
analog control sections, and a power supply section.

there are rules for different types of technology regarding the current
voltage and noise allowed.

basically you have resistors capacitors inductors then you have diodes
transistors SCRs and other junctions and then you get into ICS such as analog
amplifiers transducers of all sorts. then logic and digital electronics such
as bus master controllers, or programmable IDEs

